# Entry level experience medical biller seeking to start my career.



## Jasmin.c731

Professional Summary:
Recent Graduate, obtained my certificate as a Medical Biller and Insurance Coder with success and therefore, seeking a position as a member of your medical team that will utilize my knowledge, skills, work ethics and achievements. Well known for my positive personality, team player and excellent interpersonal skills. Over all great professionalism. Fluent in English and Spanish.

Skills:
CPT Coding
ICD9
HCPCS
CDT
Microsoft Word, PowerPoint, Excel
55 wpm
Medisoft
Medical Terminology
Medical Billing
Electronic Health Records
Office Setting

Work Experience:
05/2011-06/2011 Americare Respiratory Services Santa Ana. CA
Insurance Verification Specialist(Externship Site)
Verified benefits for patient's knowledge and for the company to achieve correct payment from various insurances throughout USA.
Posted payments for Medicare and Blue Cross/Blue Shield patients.
Provide Customer Service to Patients when asking about benefits providing correct information, and courteously questioned insurance phone agents.
Accurate and quick data entry skills while talking on the phone to patients but keeping confidentiality to its highest.

09/2011-11/2011 Kohls Buena Park, CA
Sales Associate
Ring up sales on cash register properly and accurately handling money, checks, credit/ debit cards and other types of payments received for products sold
Maintain and provide prompt courteous service being a priority within this position
Basic upkeep and cleaning of equipment and merchandise in the store
Performs all duties with minimal supervision.

01/2011-06/2011 Pulmuone WildWood Inc. Fullerton, CA
Production Assistant
Stock and maintenance or warehouse inventory. Including cleaning and washing
Operate within standard operating procedures and Job Safety Analysis
Communicate with operators, supervisors, plant managers from other shifts
Turn off and lock out equipment when not in use for safety purposes
Package finished product for shipping. (Shrinking, wrapping, boxing and labeling.
Assist mechanics and machinist in repair work
Provide on the job training to new employees

Achievements and Certifications
Achievement Club
Honor Roll
Student of The Month
American Heart Association CPR
Campus Lead Ambassador
HHIPAA Certified
Perfect Attendance



For complete resume and cover letter please email me at your convenience.
I am an entry level experienced Medical Biller looking to start my career. I certainly to not mind starting from the bottom. I am seeking a billing position but am also interested in a front desk receptionist position. I have a flexible schedule and do not mind driving far.


----------

